# Dog Whisperer in Esquire



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad experts are coming out and discussing this guy's training techniques. Jennifer Arnold (Canine Assistants founder) has a lot to say about him in her books _Through a Dog's Heart_ and _Through a Dog's Eyes_.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was surprised there were no comments on the article page - I wanted to read the fireworks.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good article, although I noticed it was written in 2006. I wonder what the same author would have to say knowing that Milan's methods have prevailed for five years since then?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen many of Cesar's shows and can say I've never seen him mistreat a dog. I believe his methods are necessary with many of the dogs that are brought to him. They may have been poorly bred or bred for violence and the owners are at the end of their rope. This may be these dogs' last chance before they are euthanized.

Most of us Golden owners don't need to go the "alpha dog" route since our pets are marshmallows, but some of the pushier/stronger breeds may need to be put in their place especially if the "top dog" attitude has the household held hostage.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Great article, kinda biased. They agreed that some methods of Cesar works, but I also agree that some methods don't work because of the 'human's energy' involved. Unfortunately, I can't watch his show anymore since the National Geographic World is not on here in Canada.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Willow52 said:


> I've seen many of Cesar's shows and can say I've never seen him mistreat a dog.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a good read...

*De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory*
Why every mention of “alpha dogs” or “dominant” dogs is dangerous to all dogs.
The Whole Dog Journal
By Pat Miller, CBCC-KA, CPDT-KA, CDBC

The alpha myth is everywhere. Google “alpha dog” on the Internet and you get more than 85 million hits. Really. While not all the sites are about dominating your dog, there are literally millions of resources out there – websites, books, blogs, television shows, veterinarians, trainers and behavior professionals – instructing you to use force and intimidation to overpower your dog into submission. They say that you, the human, must be the alpha. They’re all wrong. Every single one of them.

De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

sammydog said:


>



This is obviously an anti-Cesar video. If you listen to Cesar at approximately the 1:40 mark he says "not to kick but firmly touch". Big difference.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

To quote Southpark: "You can call a shovel an ice-cream machine, but it's still a shovel"

Rapid contact with the foot that causes the dog to move, with the intent of punishment is a kick in my book.

I do not believe you should kick dogs. It terrifies me that this is shown on TV as training with the target audience being your average pet owner.


----------



## eniseanas (Jul 1, 2011)

As someone who has been exasperated by my own dogs pulling and barking at strangers, and who has actually seen improvement in her using Cesar's techniques, I don't think you should discredit him altogether. 

His two tips: correcting in the right moment, and teaching the dog to follow you as leader instead of the other way around, has worked wonders for me. I should know, cause I was about to go and buy my dog an e-collar I was so frustrated before.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

Check out Jennifer Arnold's book!! She's my boss! I work with her at Canine Assistance training service dogs.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok so I watched the video and at first I was thinking that they were really just "firm touches" and then I saw how some dogs reacted...like trying to attack. I actually thought that Ceasar Milan was awesome at training dogs....and I have read almost all of his books. His methods do work in some situations...there was this dog she was a boxer named Jade who I absolutely loved. Her dad was a client at our vet clinic and when he would bring Jade in there everyone would be in awe of how well behaved she was. She listened to her dad so well....and I would always ask him how he does it. He began to tell me all about how he follows Ceasar...and the only thing I can say is that the way Jade reacted to her dad was the same way a pack member reacts the Alpha. Fearful...so I am on the fence. I def do not want to instill fear in my dog...I can't see how that would be beneficial.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There a hundred different ways to get your dog to work with you voluntarily and happily. Why would you want to use a method that teaches fear? I have been watching Milan's new pit puppy, Jr., in the latest episodes. Where Daddy had been a solid, confident dog, Jr. is most definitely afraid of Milan, his body language screams fear. Daddy was not raised from a puppy by Milan, he got him as an adult dog, already confident in himself and a steady, solid temperment, Milan did not create that. The methods he uses have clearly created a fearful dog in his new pit bull.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing I do admit is that he has virtuoso good timing. That is actually one of the problems. Joe Public does not have the expert timing needed to be fair with those methods. I also agree most dogs need more exercise. One issue I take with the show beyond the obvious- the hamfisted aversive methods- is that the narration of what the dog is "feeling"/experiencing as a state of mind is often totally opposite the dog's body langauge ie Milan saying the dog is calm and submissive while the dog is giving many fear signals. I think the show is well- edited and fun to watch, but total BS. It is all hat no cattle.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive yet to meet a creature human or dog, who is "calm" at the same time they are "submissive" - the body language of the dogs he tags with these labels seems to back that up...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Ive yet to meet a creature human or dog, who is "calm" at the same time they are "submissive" - the body language of the dogs he tags with these labels seems to back that up...


That is so well-said.


----------

